# Threads are disappearing



## Coodyscoops (Dec 25, 2020)

I created two threads and one minute i notice im watching them, the next minute its as if i never posted anything. Any suggestions?

i dont even receive emails that i posted a thread even though my prefs are set to send emails


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2020)

Go to the sections you posted under and you should see it there.


----------



## Stone Age (Dec 25, 2020)

You can also click on Find Threads in the Forum menu, and then Your Threads.


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2020)

It looks like you got hit with our spam filter that’s why 
It’s just waiting approval 

since it’s Christmas our mod staff arespending time offline


----------



## Coodyscoops (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks so 


sunni said:


> It looks like you got hit with our spam filter that’s why
> It’s just waiting approval
> 
> since it’s Christmas our mod staff arespending time offline


thanks sooo much... something told me it may have been approval... Hope everyone enjoys their christmas!


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

This sucks, I never participate and just watch from the sidelines. I created an account because I had a legitimate problem and thought you guys would be able to help me. Guess I got hit with the spam filter and can't post anything. Greeeeeeeeeeat. Back to the side lines for me I guess. So happy I decided to take my time to bother.

***EDIT: This thread is pretty deceiving, My post came back pretty soon saying it was awaiting approval. The problem however is that I was never notified. If I was I never would have had the thought "what happened to my post". Oh well.....


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> This sucks, I never participate and just watch from the sidelines. I created an account because I had a legitimate problem and thought you guys would be able to help me. Guess I got hit with the spam filter and can't post anything. Greeeeeeeeeeat. Back to the side lines for me I guess. So happy I decided to take my time to bother.
> 
> ***EDIT: This thread is pretty deceiving, My post came back pretty soon saying it was awaiting approval. The problem however is that I was never notified. If I was I never would have had the thought "what happened to my post". Oh well.....


Very few real accounts get hit by the spam filter the majority is legitimate spam 
Sorry but we’ll have to deal with 1-2 people getting hit per month than thousands of spam poses


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> Very few real accounts get hit by the spam filter the majority is legitimate spam
> Sorry but we’ll have to deal with 1-2 people getting hit per month than thousands of spam poses


I understand and thanks for getting in here. I apologize for being impatient. This thread just kinda got me worried about my post is all, as it was legitimate. Thanks sunni for the reply


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> Very few real accounts get hit by the spam filter the majority is legitimate spam
> Sorry but we’ll have to deal with 1-2 people getting hit per month than thousands of spam poses


Could it be possible that he's been banned before and is starting a new account? Maybe the filter is seeing the same IP address as one that was previously banned. I have no idea. It was just a thought.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Could it be possible that he's been banned before and is starting a new account? Maybe the filter is seeing the same IP address as one that was previously banned. I have no idea. It was just a thought.


Nah, this is my first time ever participating in a forum for growing. This is the reason why I joined (see link below). I get the fact it's a job to administrate these forums. 




__





Help deciding which way to go forward, Hydro or Aero LP


I been researching a lot lately as I am not really active in the grow community, unfortunately I cannot find the information I am looking for so I hope my questions find an answer from someone more knowledgeable. My question stems from my experience using a ebb & flow system (flood/drain table...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TheVirginGrower (Jan 29, 2021)

im having the same problem. how do i get something approved? what do i need to do?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2021)

TheVirginGrower said:


> im having the same problem. how do i get something approved? what do i need to do?


nothing its up to the staff who is majority volunteers to approve it,


----------



## TheVirginGrower (Jan 30, 2021)

sunni said:


> nothing its up to the staff who is majority volunteers to approve it,


that is fine. thank you for your time


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2021)

I run the same forum software. Basically, it works like this:

There are databases that contain the lists of usernames and IP's of known bot spammers. Any time somebody registers or posts for the first time, the username and IP are run against those known databases. If it gets a hit (for instance, you're using a user name that is a known bot or your IP was used for spamming) then it flags you.

The admins will see a flag in their panel that shows all the possible spam/bot accounts/posts. They then go through them one by one manually to see if they are in fact spam.

It may sound antiquated, but when you consider that the software automatically processes hundreds if not thousands of bots per day and only one legitimate person gets flagged every couple weeks or so, it becomes clear that the software does a hell of a job.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I run the same forum software. Basically, it works like this:
> 
> There are databases that contain the lists of usernames and IP's of known bot spammers. Any time somebody registers or posts for the first time, the username and IP are run against those known databases. If it gets a hit (for instance, you're using a user name that is a known bot or your IP was used for spamming) then it flags you.
> 
> ...


yup its really helpful


----------

